# Melco machine with sequin attachment



## Tumble_weed (Apr 3, 2010)

If you have a machine with the sequin attachment does it come with the digitizing software for sequins or is that something extra to be purchased? I'm looking at buying a used machine and seller isn't sure because they bought it in a packaged deal from screen printing business and don't use it.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I think u need designshop pro+. In my software there is a sequin option.


----------



## Tumble_weed (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you! I will ask if that's the program.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

He's selling you a Melco embroidery machine with sequin attachment? Or just the attachment?


----------



## Tumble_weed (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the complete set up including computer.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Ok. They should already have the software to run it too. Just make sure they do. I would also call Melco and see what it would cost also for a package like that. I have seen people selling used machines a couple years old for almost as much as a new one costs. Not trying to discourage you just trying to give you options


----------



## Tumble_weed (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you I really appreciate the help. I will get all the info and give melco a call to compare.


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck! I have an xts and am very happy with it.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

As stated, you need to have software that is capable of digitizing sequins... I have an SWF with the sequin attachment and Embroidery Office Max which can digitize for sequins.


----------

